# The cure for "Green Water"



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Just head south.........waaaaaaaay south. Just got back from a week and a half vacation from American Samoa and caught a few. Between family obligations and rough water, I was only able to get out for a quick 3hr trip. In 6-8ft choppy seas we landed a couple Mahi and a small wahoo all on thesame lure made by a friend of mine, Gaji Lures. The lure was then whacked by a bigger wahoo that did all the damage to it.

The best part is we were no more than 8 miles out. Better than that.........free gas!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*joe*

where was my invite man??????


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Samoa: Thanks for posting! While I have a lot of range, I am not sure if I could make it that far! Not that I might not try!

So where is home? AL or AM Somoa?


Robert


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Good ole Pacific salt water therapy.... No green water there... Nice catch.:notworthy::thumbup:


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

kahala boy said:


> Good ole Pacific salt water therapy.... No green water there... Nice catch.:notworthy::thumbup:


Malo sole! You never have to worry about green water there or going very far to be productive.



MSYellowfin said:


> Samoa: Thanks for posting! While I have a lot of range, I am not sure if I could make it that far! Not that I might not try!
> 
> So where is home? AL or AM Somoa?
> 
> ...


Robert, I got some frequent flyer miles we could use.....leave the rest to me once we get there. I am originally from Am Samoa and moved to Alabama for college and ended up staying. I still try to get back when ever I can. Always a good time.



billin said:


> where was my invite man??????


I swear I sent it....


----------

